# faire peuple



## charlie2

Hi,
How do you translate the captioned? It is from here.


> Le désir de faire "peuple" étant une maladie très répandue dans les médias...


Is there another way to express the same idea without having to use the quotation marks?
Thank you.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Faire peuple_ (sans guillemets, ils sont inutiles àma) c'est tenter de paraître comprendre le peuple, faire semblant d'en faire partie alors que l'on appartient à une autre classe sociale. 

Dans l'exemple que tu cites, il est dit que le journaliste emploie le mot _boulot_ pour donner l'impression à ses auditeurs des classes populaires qu'il évolue dans le même univers qu'eux et que par conséquent il est à même de comprendre leurs préoccupations.


----------



## Agnès E.

Charlie, mon Robert & Collins donne tout bêtement : *to try to appear working-class*. Je pensais qu'il y aurait quelque chose de plus idiomatique en anglais.


----------



## charlie2

Merci. 
Si j'ai bien compris, cela se traduit "to try to put on a common touch"?
Je me demande si "faire peuple" prend le sens péjoratif.


----------



## Fred-erique

oui "faire peuple" a une connotation un peu péjorative


----------



## Hajimeg

Vu le contexte de la phrase, dans les médias, faire "peuple", ça voudrait pas dire faire "people" par hasard ? C'est-à-dire, ecrire des potins ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Non, il n'est pas question de « pipole », ici : tu peux vérifier par toi-même.


----------



## Gil

charlie2 said:
			
		

> Merci.
> Si j'ai bien compris, cela se traduit "to try to put on a common touch"?
> Je me demande si "faire peuple" prend le sens péjoratif.


 As pejorative as "reverse-snobism"


----------



## 80s Queen

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Charlie, mon Robert & Collins donne tout bêtement : *to try to appear working-class*. Je pensais qu'il y aurait quelque chose de plus idiomatique en anglais.


 
That sounds right to me.

"The need to try to appear working class..."


----------



## charlie2

Gil said:
			
		

> As pejorative as "reverse-snobism"


To tell you the truth, I was rather excited to pick up the term _"snobisme _à_ l'envers"_ when I read that post. (I don't even know how to say that in Chinese, je l'avoue.)


----------



## bernik

_"Is there another way to express the same idea without having to use the quotation marks?"_

Yes: faire populaire

faire "peuple" = faire populaire

By the way, the phrase [ faire "peuple" ] sounds itself somewhat uncouth.
ça fait "peuple" de dire que ça fait fait "peuple".

faire populaire is a little higher level.
but faire is still familiar, when used in this sense.
Je trouve que ça fait populaire de dire que ça fait populaire.

If you want to sound super couth, I suggest you say something like:
affecter un ton populaire, affecter des manières populaires, affecter les manières du peuple, ...


----------



## Kelly B

"slumming it" comes to mind, but it is not widely used and I'm not sure it is suitable anyway - I'd wait for more anglophone input before using it.


----------



## bernik

il y a aussi l'expression "faire popu" : dire des mots d'argot pour faire popu.


----------



## Gil

Trouvé dans mon Harap's



> 2 adj inv
> Familier Péjoratif
> common, vulgar
> ça fait peuple
> that's common, that's vulgar
> 
> Copyright © 2000, Harrap's Multimedia, © 2000, Havas Interactive


----------



## charlie2

Gil said:
			
		

> Trouvé dans mon Harap's





> that's common, that's vulgar


How do you work that into the subject sentence then? C'mon,Gil. I got "common" in my attempt.


----------



## Cath.S.

> Le désir de faire "peuple" étant une maladie très répandue dans les médias...


 
The desire to appear as plebeian being a very common bad habit of the media


----------



## timpeac

Depending on how it's worded there is a nice adjective "mockney" - being a fusion of mock and cockney. Posh people often put on mockney accents to make themselves appear more in touch with the common man. This would be strictly restricted to the English context though, I imagine.

Speaking with a mockney accent is a common malady amongst today's media.

For a joke you could also say "writing with a mockney accent..." since of course you can't normally write with an accent, but it would suggest deliberately using "common man" phrasing.


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> Depending on how it's worded there is a nice adjective "mockney" - being a fusion of mock and cockney. Posh people often put on mockney accents to make themselves appear more in touch with the common man. This would be strictly restricted to the English context though, I imagine.
> 
> Speaking with a mockney accent is a common malady amongst today's media.


Très intéressant, Tim, merci de nous apprendre ce mot  - mais tu te défiles!   Comment traduirais-tu la phrase d'origine en tenant compte du contexte (un journaliste qui emploie _boulot_ au lieu de _travail_) ?


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> Très intéressant, Tim, merci de nous apprendre ce mot  - mais tu te défiles!   Comment traduirais-tu la phrase d'origine en tenant compte du contexte (un journaliste qui emploie _boulot_ au lieu de _travail_) ?


 
Egueule - I think you wrote this as I was editing my original post - I think "writing with a mockney accent..." is quite a good way of expressing that (even if I do say so myself!!! )

Edit - or pehaps "writing with the French equivalent of a mockney accent is..."


----------



## bernik

_"How do you work that into the subject sentence then?"_

--> The desire to be common/vulgar being ...

(mais à mon avis, c'est une mauvaise traduction. Pour moi, quand on cherche à faire peuple, on ne cherche pas vraiment à être commun et vulgaire).


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> Egueule - I think you wrote this as I was editing my original post - I think "writing with a mockney accent..." is quite a good way of expressing that (even if I do say so myself!!! )
> 
> Edit - or pehaps "writing with the French equivalent of a mockney accent is..."


Bon, d'accord.
Mais ce ne serait pas compris par un Américain ou un Australien, ni même par un Irlandais, n'est-ce pas ?  
J'aimerais bien savoir comment cette idée peut être exprimée en IE. 

(oui, je sais ce n'est pas moi qui ai posé la question à l'origine, c'est Charlie mais maintenant je _veux_ savoir )


----------



## timpeac

Ok, here's another then -

"Appealing to the lowest common denominator is a common malady..."

For those that don't know the phrase "to appeal to the lowest common denominator" is to simplify what you say or do so that even the dimmest of your readers/listeners can understand it.

Not sure if that is too far from the original.

Edit - another - "dumbing down our expression is..."


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> Ok, here's another then -
> 
> "Appealing to the lowest common denominator is a common malady..."
> 
> For those that don't know the phrase "to appeal to the lowest common denominator" is to simplify what you say or do so that even the dimmest of your readers/listeners can understand it.
> 
> Not sure if that is too far from the original.
> 
> Edit - another - "dumbing down our expression is..."


Tu vois, quand tu veux, tu peux. 
Merci infiniment Tim, mon très cher Tim.


----------



## charlie2

egueule said:
			
		

> oui, je sais ce n'est pas moi qui ai posé la question à l'origine, c'est Charlie mais maintenant je _veux_ savoir )


And I thank you, Tim, very much. And those who have joined in along the way.


----------



## xav

Je trouve un premier paradoxe dans l'expression elle-même : elle contient une condamnation qui s'applique partiellement au locuteur lui-même, puisque ce n'est pas du bon français.

Je me demande si l'expression peut s'employer vis-à-vis de personnes : "Je fais peuple" ? "Tu fais peuple" ? "Il fait peuple" ? Dans ce troisième exemple, j'écrirais volontiers peuple non pas "pipol", mais "Popaul" - ou "Marcel"... "Il fait un peu Popaul" .

Deuxième paradoxe : que certains puissent désirer "faire peuple" alors que c'est plutôt péjoratif. Il me semble que si on leur demandait "Est-ce que vous désirez/essayez de/voulez faire peuple", ils répondraient "Non, j'essaie d'employer un langage compréhensible par tout le monde" ; ce qui n'est nullement la même chose.  En fait, ils s'efforcent bel et bien d'employer des tournures et des mots populaires - Tocqueville dirait que c'est la loi de la démocratie.

Dans "il désire faire peuple", il y a donc à la fois un diagnostic et, en quelque sorte, une double condamnation.


----------



## Gil

charlie2 said:
			
		

> How do you work that into the subject sentence then? C'mon,Gil. I got "common" in my attempt.



The desire to look common, to appear common
but remember I'm a francophone.


----------



## zam

faire "*peuple*": I prefer 'working-class' here to 'common' (= lacking refinement -Penguin).


----------



## bernik

faire peuple, faire popu, faire populaire...

And here is another one: populo, faire populo.

--
In English, you have the word folksy, made from folk (=people).
And yet, if you try to be folksy, it does not mean you want to look common or lacking in refinement.


----------



## zam

bernik said:
			
		

> faire peuple, faire popu, faire populaire...
> 
> And here is another one: populo, faire populo.
> 
> --
> In English, you have the word folksy, made from folk (=people).
> And yet, if you try to be folksy,* it does not mean you want to look common or lacking in refinement*.


 
I see where you're coming from Bernik but 'common' in BE is understood to mean 'lacking in refinement'.
Anyway, what's your take on 'faire peuple' then ?


----------



## timpeac

Yes, Zam is quite correct. You can talk of "the common man" but if you call someone "common" it is quite an insult.


----------



## Cath.S.

N'oublions pas que le mot peuple peut avoir un sens très péjoratif en français - le Harrap's ne l'oublie pas, lui, dans sa traduction (bien qu'elle soit incomplète ÀMAàma).


> Ensemble de personnes caractérisées par la vulgarité, le manque de distinction des manières quelle que soit la classe sociale à laquelle elles appartiennent.


trouvé dans le TLFi.
Lorsque l'on parle de faire peuple, on entend peuple dans le sens le plus méprisant du terme, pas dans le sens noble de_ folk_ en anglais ou de _demos_ en grec.

Le peuple n'aime pas qu'on lui dise qu'il fait peuple.


----------



## zam

Oui, tu as raison de le rappeler. Je pense que 'faire peuple' se situe en fait entre (to appear) 'common' et 'working-class'. 
Il y a une touche de 'pleb' (mot très utilisé en anglais, parfois en riant, pour désigner une personne peu 'raffinée'/'éduquée', ou se désigner soi-même justement !) dans 'faire peuple', c'est certain. 
Mais je préfère cependant 'working-class' ici, simplement parce que ça correspond un peu plus à 'populaire', la notion de classe est plus affirmée que 'common' qui est plus subjectif et qui échappe un peu à une classification 'sociale' rigide (même des gens fortunés peuvent être décrits comme 'common' ou 'having common tastes').


----------



## bernik

_"Ensemble de personnes caractérisées par la vulgarité, le manque de distinction des manières *quelle que soit la classe sociale à laquelle elles appartiennent*."_

This definition doesn't make sense !


_"Anyway, what's your take on 'faire peuple' then ?"_

It is about having fun by dressing up as a typical frenchman (someone who does not really exist), and overdoing it. It is meant as a joke.

It is about displaying a strong confident personality or a nice accent, having a moustache like José Bové, riding a solex, playing an accordeon...
If a politician appears on TV holding a baguette under his arm, everybody screams: c'est pour faire peuple !


----------



## zam

> What's your take on 'faire peuple' ?


 
I meant: how would you translate it ?


----------



## bernik

aucune idée !


----------



## charlie2

bernik said:
			
		

> _"Anyway, what's your take on 'faire peuple' then ?"_
> 
> It is about having fun by dressing up as a typical frenchman (someone who does not really exist), and overdoing it. It is meant as a joke.
> 
> It is about displaying a strong confident personality or a nice accent, having a moustache like José Bové, riding a solex, playing an accordeon...
> If a politician appears on TV holding a baguette under his arm, everybody screams: c'est pour faire peuple !


I love examples. After these (that is to say if went unchallenged), I think I am closer to the idea. Thank you, bernik.
So it has nothing to do with the social classes, being pretentious, etc. after all?


----------



## Cath.S.

_



"Ensemble de personnes caractérisées par la vulgarité, le manque de distinction des manières *quelle que soit la classe sociale à laquelle elles appartiennent*."

This definition doesn't make sense !
		
Click to expand...

_Pour quelle raison ne tient-elle pas debout ? Je me sens l'obligation de défendre la pertinence de cette définition, l'ayant citée, à défaut de l'avoir écrite moi-même.
Un bourgeois très aisé peut être très vulgaire, c'est un fait incontestable,  et en parlant de lui on pourra dire qu'il fait peuple, ce qui sera une insulte.


----------



## charlie2

egueule said:
			
		

> Pour quelle raison ne tient-elle pas debout ? Je me sens l'obligation de défendre la pertinence de cette définition, l'ayant citée, à défaut de l'avoir écrite moi-même.
> Un bourgeois très aisé peut être très vulgaire, c'est un fait incontestable, et en parlant de lui on pourra dire qu'il fait peuple, ce qui sera une insulte.


Now is for me tomorrow for the last night me, but it is not another day! Should I leave bernik's illustrations for the moment and wait?


----------



## bernik

_"So it has nothing to do with the social classes (...) after all?"_

Si, mais pour moi, faire partie du peuple ne signifie pas être vulgaire.


_"Pour quelle raison ne tient-elle pas debout ?"_

Ben, a priori, on peut quand même supposer que les gens du peuple sont plus nombreux dans le peuple que dans la haute société.


----------



## Cath.S.

Bernik, il ne s'agit pas de la _principale définition_ du mot peuple, mais de _l'un des sens_ - celui qui est le plus approprié au contexte.
Si tu relis mon message, tu verras qu'il commençait par cette phrase :
_N'oublions pas que le mot peuple *peut avoir* un sens très péjoratif en français._


----------



## PKTO

80s Queen said:
			
		

> That sounds right to me.
> 
> "The need to try to appear working class..."


 

Class consciousness to me at least seems a bit more "British" than Canadian or American. How often do we really hear about the "working classes". There are comical allusions to the great unwashed, the pleb and so forth, but often we hear about: "the mainstream" or "the general public".

How about an expression that is more here and now:

"The media is by and large obsessed with _dumbing it down_ to appeal to the general public."


----------

